# ADORABLE malt for adoption in CA



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i thought this little doggy is sooo cute and is in corona california (so cal). i would love to adopt her if i had the money/space (and i've heard two female dogs is not a good idea!) take a look...she is just too precious









http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6916490


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> i thought this little doggy is sooo cute and is in corona california (so cal). i would love to adopt her if i had the money/space (and i've heard two female dogs is not a good idea!) take a look...she is just too precious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*She is just precious! I know many fixed female Maltese that get along great and are best friends including all three of my female doggies!*


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

she is adorable... what a sad story!!
I hope she finds a nice family to give her lots of love... and very soon!!!

I wonder what stupid person out her on a cage with big dogs...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> she is adorable... what a sad story!!
> I hope she finds a nice family to give her lots of love... and very soon!!!
> 
> *I wonder what stupid person out her on a cage with big dogs.*..[/B]


 I was wondering the same thing! Who would do such a thing?

When we found Sir Micro, he was in a cage with two larger Malts and I thought that was bad enough!

I sure hope she finds a great home.

Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh the poor little baby she must have been terrified, I hope they lock her former owners up with thugs.
I sure hope she finds a loving forever home real soon, what a precious little girl she is


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i hope he gets adopted too, he is just so cute! i wish i could afford another doggie..


----------

